# Primaris psyker conversion WIP



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I wanted to share with you my psyker. 
It's unfortunately not very detailed, as I am new to modeling. Here's what I got so far:
















I want to add some lighting to the levitating ork. A GW staff suggested to me to use parts of a metal sponge. If you have any other suggestions, i'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow love the idea of the floating Ork, while the psyker stands there (looking awesome)

BUt the GS need to be smoothed out, try some petroleum jelly


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks odd having the levitating Ork behind him; I suggest rotating the psyker so the Ork is floating past him.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Making the ork float behind him is precisely my point. I'm imagining the scene in following way: 
Ork sneaks behind the psyker and tries to attack him. The psyker feels his presence, sends him in the air and strikes him with lightning.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It looks odd having the levitating Ork behind him; I suggest rotating the psyker so the Ork is floating past him.


I agree having him in front and angle so it appears he is getting blasted backwards would be cooler, adn you could always add lightning.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I am going to have to agree that having the ork behind him does look odd. Having the ork in front getting blasted by the lightening would make more sense but it is your model so do as you please but thank you for posting the picture.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, this is different (in a good way).

If you're going to have the Ork remain behind the psyker or place him in front, then consider changing the orientation of the ork from a side view. Show the Ork getting blasted back (so his feet would point to the psyker).


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Ork getting blasted away was my original idea, but that pose would be more difficult to make. Then I saw a similar pose to the one I made in Dawn of War 2 computer game and I rather liked it. I like the idea of the psyker toying with the ork in the air, while already looking for a new target. I don't think that an ork getting blasted away would be better, only different.
Edit:
But I still might consider changing it. I'll make my decision when the ork wil be painted.


----------



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it looks awesome. I second smoothing out the green stuff, otherwise it looks great. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I've added some liquid green stuff to smooth the coat. Hope it helps a little. As I did not have any decent foundation colors, the ork turned out to be quite messy. I'll probably have to borrow or buy some yellow and green to repaint some parts. I like the lightning however. At first, I was a bit skeptical, because the bolts looked more like tentacles, but with the gold color on it, I think it looks quite convincing.


----------



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

Keen4e said:


> I've added some liquid green stuff to smooth the coat. Hope it helps a little. As I did not have any decent foundation colors, the ork turned out to be quite messy. I'll probably have to borrow or buy some yellow and green to repaint some parts. I like the lightning however. At first, I was a bit skeptical, because the bolts looked more like tentacles, but with the gold color on it, I think it looks quite convincing.


You can really help the effect if you get more of a gradient on the bolts. Try highlighting the corners with watered down white in increasingly smaller layers (branch out a bit for the first few, then try to get it much whiter right in the crux of the corner). Should give it a glowing effect which will make it definitely lightning.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

The model is more or less finished. All that remains to do is to paint the base. Thank you guys for your advice and suggestions.



























Unfortunately, i was not able to get a decent focus on both psyker and the floating ork. Here's the best shot I could take of both models


----------

